
Ask HN: How do you give and receive recognition at work? - himynameisdom
I&#x27;ve noticed people I work with really respond to recognition at work in different ways. I think it&#x27;s universally accepted we like recognition, but people seem to respond to the delivery in different ways. Wondering what you&#x27;ve observed about yourself and others when it comes to how feedback and recognition are delivered.
======
JohnFen
I am not management, but I give recognition when appropriate anyway. I usually
do so through email (typically at the start of a necessary email such as a
status update, an analysis, etc.) and verbally during gossip sessions ("Joe's
help with X was invaluable.")

I also make it a point to publicly credit whoever came up with a brilliant
idea or solution that I'm using, so everyone knows that it came from them and
not me.

I think that my coworkers appreciate that sort of recognition (informal from
peers) more than official corporate recognition. At least, I know that I do!

